# Recording on an LS9 console



## msfixit (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi All,
I'm still a huge newbie on the Yamaha LS9 mixing console and I've been asked to record a choir concert using it. Currently, I've only been able to record silence, and I think it's because all the tutorials I've been able to find are for concerts that they are using amplification, and I'm only using the board to record. Nothing else.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## NickVon (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm quite proficient on the LS9. and can hopefully answer any questions you might have. 

Are you looking to record to an external device? (like a Tascam two-channel recorder) or use the built in mp3 USB recorder?

both are fundamentally the same. If you mix the whole show on the LS9 with headphones or something, you just route your outputs to your capture device instead of to the amplifiers. 

If you could let us know what you are hopeing to capture the show with?
What other outputs or mixes are you using?
Do you have lots of inputs you are working with (and or are you mixing and balancing all the inputs in the LS9)?


----------



## msfixit (Nov 12, 2015)

I wanting to record just onto the USB recorder. I'm only using one input (a overhead condenser mic). No other outputs or anything.


----------



## NickVon (Nov 13, 2015)

So I presume you have discovered the USB "recorder" window with in the console. Your simplest bet though least flexible. Is to assign the single mic channel to both the L and R of your USB recorder. Stick a Thumdrive in and you are good to go. On my console for quick recording I have my Stereo L + R passed to a Matrix (3) in my case. where I crunch down on it with some compression and gain the signal back up. In which case I patch Matrix 3 in to both the Left and Right inputs on the "USB recorder"

The USB recorder just acts like any other output on the console. Just like the OmniOuts on the back of the console you can send any internal channel, mix, bus, to the 2 channels of the USB output. Yamaha does have some specifics as to what will work in the USB port. A "external HD" for instance will not work as a recording device. It must be some form of USB Thumbdrive.


----------



## MrX (Nov 13, 2015)

NickVon said:


> A "external HD" for instance will not work as a recording device. It must be some form of USB Thumbdrive.


An external hard drive will work if it's formatted to FAT32 and doesn't draw more current than the USB port can handle. However, I would suggest that it's not a great idea to use a HD, especially since thumb drives are cheap and fast. There's also a limitation of the number of files the LS9 will read as well as a possible (but yet unverified) 16GB limit (so says Yamaha) to the amount of the thumb/external hd that the Yamaha will recognize.
Your thumb drive must also be formatted FAT32, not NTFS or exFAT.


----------



## DuckJordan (Nov 13, 2015)

FAT32 can only be so large as well. The format starts to have issues after I believe 64gb.


----------



## MrX (Nov 14, 2015)

DuckJordan said:


> FAT32 can only be so large as well.


Yeah, the limit is around 8TB.


----------



## TimmyP1955 (Nov 15, 2015)

Use a coincident pair of mics so there's a little stereo spread to the recording.

Don't forget to start the recorder before the performance begins. (I've done it ;-(


----------



## MikePinski (Nov 23, 2015)

Hi Nick. I see you know a lot about the Yamaha LS9 and was hoping you could help me out. Our church has the LS9-32 and we've been trying to live stream our services, but I don't know how to get a clear audio feed. I'm using a Zoom h4n recorder and want to get the sound from the mixer sent to the Zoom recorder then to the PC's external mic input. All I've been doing up until now is using a 1/4" from the headphone out on the front of the board to a 1/8" going into the laptop. It's been a nightmare. I don't know what I'm doing. We stream live music so there are a lot of instruments and mics going into the mixer, and I just want to know how to get that same sound we hear in the sanctuary with the vocal effects and everything from the mixer to my Zoom so I can have clear sound with our video. Please help! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph (Nov 24, 2015)

Not nick, but I can jump in. Go ahead and set up a matrix with the record/broadcast mix you want. Then send it to two of your outs. One will feed the Zoom, the other the broadcast. To up your quality, get yourself a USB audio interface. This takes XLR analog and turns it into digital. 

Sent from Taptalk for Android, this was.


----------



## NickVon (Nov 30, 2015)

MikePinski said:


> Hi Nick. I see you know a lot about the Yamaha LS9 and was hoping you could help me out. Our church has the LS9-32 and we've been trying to live stream our services, but I don't know how to get a clear audio feed. I'm using a Zoom h4n recorder and want to get the sound from the mixer sent to the Zoom recorder then to the PC's external mic input. All I've been doing up until now is using a 1/4" from the headphone out on the front of the board to a 1/8" going into the laptop. It's been a nightmare. I don't know what I'm doing. We stream live music so there are a lot of instruments and mics going into the mixer, and I just want to know how to get that same sound we hear in the sanctuary with the vocal effects and everything from the mixer to my Zoom so I can have clear sound with our video. Please help! Thanks in advance.



Just getting back to this, and Fountain just above had a fine suggestion as well.
There are like everything a couple of ways to do this. I'll start with what I think is the most streamlined and user friendly methode. Provided you have at least one (two ideal if you do stereo mixing) Omni output and one (two) (internal) matrix free, I'd do the following. There is not really a great way to get audio out of a console into a stereo 1/8 line in on a computer. (discussed further below and in a number of threads on these forums)

You'll end up creating a matrix from your stereo main, and routing that matrix to 1 or more outputs. To get the audio cleanly into a computer you should really look at a small Audio Interface. Something like the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 would be perfect for a simple 2 channel in, 

Connecting wise you'll be running 2 cables from say omin 1+2 to the Scarelett 2i2 and in 'Livestream" use the interface channels as your audio input for your stream feed. In the setup menue (routing and patching) You can assigne Matrix 1, 2 to Omni-out 1, 2 respecitvily. (optionally and not looking at the console right now, there is a place in the setup menu to select the matrix 1,2 as a stereo pair which is best if you are looking for a stereo solution, it removes errors and inconsistancy of fader difference further down the road.

Select the stereo master channel and dial it into Matrix 1, 2 (or just 1, and keep it panned Centered if you have setup Matrix 1,2 as a stereo pair.
This will feed everything hitting your master mader to a pair of stereo omni outs that feed your Audio interface. 

I usually for camera recording/videographers set a 1.5 or 1:2 ration and set a compressor on the matrix and set a very low threshold and dial up the outgain by about 10db. Broadcast don't like a lot of dymanic like the live human ear does. This will take a little tweakin to make sure you have good signal hitting the Audio Interface with out needing to dial up Audio Interface side of things.

You could use XLR spiltters on your the omni outputs to feed your Zoom recorder, or you could use 2 additional omni outputs and just route matrix 1,2 to them as well.

ON to why you can't turn a xlr into an 1/8 signal for a computer:
an XLR is a mono balanced signal. the 1/8 input on computer is looking for a stereo input even if you only connect a 'mono' mic, it usually pushs on both L and R for what the computer sees. Off hand i cant' think of any hardware that for sure works backwards. A DI box like the Radial ProAV2, or the Whirlwind PCDI may actually work backwards. But by that point you spend more then the more approriate solution of a simple Audio Interface. 

If you have any further questions or something isn't clear, hit me up with a PM and make we can speak on the phone when I can be infront of my console.

Nick


----------



## Thomas Conheady (Dec 6, 2018)

NickVon said:


> Just getting back to this, and Fountain just above had a fine suggestion as well.
> There are like everything a couple of ways to do this. I'll start with what I think is the most streamlined and user friendly methode. Provided you have at least one (two ideal if you do stereo mixing) Omni output and one (two) (internal) matrix free, I'd do the following. There is not really a great way to get audio out of a console into a stereo 1/8 line in on a computer. (discussed further below and in a number of threads on these forums)
> 
> You'll end up creating a matrix from your stereo main, and routing that matrix to 1 or more outputs. To get the audio cleanly into a computer you should really look at a small Audio Interface. Something like the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 would be perfect for a simple 2 channel in,
> ...



Hey nick not to revive a 3 year old thread but are ya still willing to offer up some help with this topic ?


----------



## AudJ (Dec 7, 2018)

I’d just throw out your question - plenty of current and former LS-9 users , and Nick is active on CB.


----------



## NickVon (Dec 10, 2018)

Thomas Conheady said:


> Hey nick not to revive a 3 year old thread but are ya still willing to offer up some help with this topic ?



Absolutely! Hit me up?


----------



## Thomas Conheady (Dec 13, 2018)

NickVon said:


> Absolutely! Hit me up?


al right here goes let me start by saying i am a complete amateur but when i started working with the audio quality for my church live stream i could tell it wasn't set up correctly. to start tio get the sound from the ls9 to the mac we were using for the stream they had 2 omni out going from xlr to 1/4 stereo to 1/8 stereo and since the mac had no 1/8 stereo input there was a 1/8 to usb adapter needless to say there was always static and a buzz !!!
i have since corrected that issue with your recommendation above I've now got omni out 7,8 going to the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 buzz is gone and it sound much better..
the biggest problem i have now is getting it to sound better. 
as i was not around when the board was set up i have no clue how its set up to get the sound to the omnis i do know that when i have the board set to adjust the stream it flashes on top of the ls9 display sends on fader to mix 12 
i should mention that this board is also used to mix the foh it
the way it is set up now i am able to mix the feed to the livestream separate from the foh mix but any adjustments to the foh affect the livestream mix is there a way to prevent that ?
also i have have noticed that it seems the the sound from both omni to the Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 has the same signal there is no left or right (stereo) i can unplug 1 xlr and there is no change to when i am hearing in my headset its the same signal to both ears i would really like to correct this so i can use stereo/ panning to help the lifestream sound a bit more full 
reading through your post from above it sound as though it want i need to do but i really have to clue how to do what your are talking about when it come to making the changes on the board 
any way ya can talk me through it ?

thank you in advance for any help you are able to give


----------



## steine (Dec 16, 2018)

Thomas
As I read it, you have the Aux/Mix 12 patched to both Omni 7 and 8, in that case it is still a mono send you record.
If you need to get it in stereo, you will need to change the mix 11+12 to a stereo Mix send in the Mix Bus setup, right now it is set to Mono x2, and should be changed to stereo.
Then in System settings for the Omni outputs, the Omni 7 should be changed from Mix 12 to Mix 11.
(Both done inside one of the pages in the "Setup" menu)

BEWARE if you use Mix 11 for something else, then this might not be a good idear.... 

About the livestreammix itself, you have Mix12 set to Post fader, to change that you need to set mix 12 on all used channels to PRE(fader),
Just remember if you pull down a fader on the main mix to close a mic, it will still be open in the Mix12 send then unless you mute instead.

Not sitting by the desk right now, and been more and more using a CL-5 + a A&H SQ5 lately, so the precise menus slip my mind if I do not have the console in front of me


----------



## FMEng (Dec 16, 2018)

steine said:


> About the livestreammix itself, you have Mix12 set to Post fader, to change that you need to set mix 12 on all used channels to PRE(fader),
> Just remember if you pull down a fader on the main mix to close a mic, it will still be open in the Mix12 send then unless you mute instead.



I would set the sends for the band and vocals pre-fader, as that mix is likely to be different than the house. It might make life easier to set speaking mics (Pastors, lectern, etc.) post-fader, because you want those to go on/off easily and reliably, and because their level tends to be fairly consistent if the house mix is good. What you don't want is to have a Pastor's mic accidentally left hot to the web stream.


----------



## macsound (Dec 17, 2018)

I use a similar mix at a church I setup for livestreaming and I set everything to post fade.
During rehearsal, I AFL the compressed Aux Output and mix the Aux sends to sound relatively correct based on my current fader position for the house. Then if there is a noisy electric guitar or choir mics or any other mixing choices I make for the house, it happens for the livestream as well, but because I've already mixed the Aux sends, I can still determine things like less kick drum or whatever, but just a relative amount. 
Probably super confusingly stated... sorry


----------



## Alex Wren88 (Mar 23, 2019)

NickVon said:


> I'm quite proficient on the LS9. and can hopefully answer any questions you might have.
> 
> Are you looking to record to an external device? (like a Tascam two-channel recorder) or use the built in mp3 USB recorder?
> 
> ...



Nick, I was hoping you could
Lean some advice to recoding on the usb stick with no live output...I am recording a music performance that they do not want amplified, but recorded, I was going to record from a mix, from 2 Omni directional mics, but I’m having trouble...I don’t get any recording unless I am bringing up my mains...any thoughts?

Thanks,

-Alex


----------



## steine (Mar 24, 2019)

In the recorder window, have you set it to record the mix or is it still tied to L+R ?

If you try to record a Matrix off the L+R master, highlight the Matrix send and make it PRE fader (default is POST), that way you keep sending to the Matrix (or mix) regardless of the master fader.


----------



## NickVon (Mar 25, 2019)

steine said:


> In the recorder window, have you set it to record the mix or is it still tied to L+R ?
> 
> If you try to record a Matrix off the L+R master, highlight the Matrix send and make it PRE fader (default is POST), that way you keep sending to the Matrix (or mix) regardless of the master fader.



Steine has got it.

If you are just capturing 2 mic inputs you could also specifically choose to grab each "ch Input" and assign it to 1 and 2 on the USB recorder. Steine's method as stated is more flexible if you suddenly realize you need to add an Mcee mic or tracked play back as well.

The trick as he stated is to just select your LR mains, and send the Pre-Fader (which should be pre/post button) to Matrix 1 and 2. (L to 1, R to 2, if you care or have set up the mics as any kind of stereo pair.) I generally keep my Matrix's Mono for what I do, but somewhere in the "bus setup" you can designate the matrixes as Stereo pairs or mono. I forget what they default to.


----------



## steine (Mar 25, 2019)

Matrix as mix are default mono.


----------

